# create ogee on fleur de lis



## ram33002 (Dec 2, 2010)

If your from the south you may have noticed that the fleur de lis is growing popular. Im trying get help on how to route different profiles on it since it curves and has points.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Assuming a raised/positive fleur-de-lis, you can do sharp outside points, but interior points (e.g. where the petals meet in the middle) are limited to the diameter of the bit being used. From there, it's hand-carving with chisels, Dremel, or whatever.. For a negative (sunken) pattern, all the corners are bit-diameter-limited. Profiling the edge after the square cuts is even more limited due to bit diameter.


----------

